# Does a WarP9 fit in a beetle? Compared to Impulse



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Doing a search for NetGain on evalbum results the following 4 bugs with Warp9 motors:
http://evalbum.com/3145
http://evalbum.com/2655
http://evalbum.com/3585
http://evalbum.com/3665

All seemed to require modification of the rear apron in order to fit the motor. Some went with a small hole, others a notch, and others just a full cut.

The only two netgain users that I found that did fit were these two:
http://evalbum.com/3186
http://evalbum.com/2535

Both of those are using Impulse9 motors.

Based on this, I'm almost forced to believe that the Netgain Warp 9 does not quuuite fit in a beetle. The ones that tried are extremely impressive builds and they wouldn't have willy-nilly cut their rear apron unless needed.

So -- that makes me like the impulse. Time to look at more differences... and this is where I need help.

Graph info for the Warp9
Graph info for the Impulse9

From this, through my untrained eye, the impulse appears to be significantly less efficient and slightly less powerful. The impulse taking 325A to put out the same power that the Warp does at 250A...

1) is this the case and I read it correctly?
2) does it really matter in the real world, or is this just measurebating?


----------



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

I belive you are correct. I have been considering a Kostov motor instead with Solition Jr controller instead.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

bonewibb said:


> I belive you are correct.


Not entirely!

From the graph, at 325A the Impulse produce 27-28hp and Warp 9 produce around 22hp at 250A.
Warp 9 at 325A will produce around 29hp....

Power = V x A x Efficiency... So theoretically, at 72v 325A (23.4Kw) the difference is only the efficiency (85-86% vs 87-88%)


I add this comment: Do you have been considering a Kostov motor?

A small K9" motor (99 lbs)(1300$) can produce around 70hp peak (at 144v 500A) and 32hp continous.
It also have the kostov K10" (shorter than a Warp 9).


But with all those choose, the Warp 9 seem have the best efficiency from few %.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Yabert said:


> From the graph, at 325A the Impulse produce 27-28hp and Warp 9 produce around 22hp at 250A.
> Warp 9 at 325A will produce around 29hp....


I admit, these graphs confuse my mind...

It LOOKS like the impulse requires 450A to make 70ft/lbs of torque whereas the WarP requires less than 350A to get the same torque ... and it maintains torque higher into the RPM curve.

But, in the end, does this difference matter?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

lowcrawler said:


> I admit, these graphs confuse my mind...
> 
> It LOOKS like the impulse requires 450A to make 70ft/lbs of torque whereas the WarP requires less than 350A to get the same torque ... and it maintains torque higher into the RPM curve.
> 
> But, in the end, does this difference matter?


The Impulse 9 motor is designed to replace an Advanced DC 8 inch motor. It can handle a little more power continuously and fit in the back of a Beetle without cutting. It mounts to any adapter designed to fit on ADC 8 inch motor. 

Part of being a drop in replacement for the ADC 8 is to make less torque per amp while turning more rpm per volt. It's a better match to the power curve. The Impulse 9 motor is likely to work better in cars with low gears (like the aircooled Bugs) and lower pack voltage. In these situations the lower rpm range of the power band in the larger WarP 9 motor won't be as well suited to the gear ratios available. I would choose the Impulse 9 motor for an old VW unless I war running a pack over 150 volts.


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you comparing the impulse to the old warp9 or the new next generation warp9? I just saw the new chart and was surprised at the 94% peak efficiency and max 192V rating. I would think this would almost be more efficient than the AC-50 and Curtis controller not counting regen. And matched up with a Soliton 1 would have plenty of power for a VW bug.

Sorry I see the Recomended max voltage for the new warp9 is around 165V.


----------

